# KFC's new commercial



## HyDr8 (Nov 2, 2003)

It kills me to watch this commercial. They are promoting their fried chicken as a health food for people on a high protein/low carb diet.

What a joke. Sadly, a lot of people will buy into it.


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

What are they doing that is supposedly healthy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2003)

They are saying that you can loose weight by just eating their chicken. But if you read the very small print at the end of the commercial, it says how much fat there is and all. The commercials are sickening considering the obese epidemic going on right now! I view it as almost anti-american because they are trying to profit off of something Americans are trying to avoid. And they are doing it by lying. It's one thing when KFC is doing normal advertising and you decide it's worth the fat risk and you eat there, but it's completely wrong when they try to put a healthy spin on it (like subway) because that is what Americans are looking for now. I won't eat there anymore (not that I did before).


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

The only way those *"Clucks"* (KFC) are going to become somewhat health conscious wise is by cooking those damn chickens in skinless-boneless and grilling them with real seasonings within a real time frame, too!  Oh, and the chickens can't contain perservatives as well like Sam's club sells! (some, not all)


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 2, 2003)

I know exactly what you guys are talking about.  I hate the commericals too.  Frekin sobs.

Son:  Wow dad you look great, what have you been doing?
Dad:  Eatin' chicken (while eating out of a big bucket of fried crispy chicken w/ skin)
Son: Suprised

*That's right, a piece of KFC chicken has 40 grams of protein and just 4 carbs* (that's not exact but about how the commerical go's)

It's horrible


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2003)

KFC??? I though the commercial was stupid too. Lose weight by eating fast food, ya right. The sad thing is that many people will believe this misleading ad.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 2, 2003)

haha... what about transfatty acid content in their fried chicken?


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I know exactly what you guys are talking about.  I hate the commericals too.  Frekin sobs.
> 
> Son:  Wow dad you look great, what have you been doing?
> ...



WOW!  That's the gist of their campaign?  Our poor-poor society.  However, most all and definitely, BB's, Fitness and of course, IMer's know *better*!!!

I feel bad for the *CLOWNS* that do NOT know... such as my idiot co-workers!  I do *NOT* feel sorry for them!!!


----------



## racoon02 (Nov 2, 2003)

Ive seen it, that commercial makes baby jeebus cry.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2003)

I have not seen the commercial, but have heard about KFC marketing eathing just the meat for dieters...that is, don't eat the skin/fried part.

Their website even lists the nutritional information both ways.

Fried chicken is no different than baked chicken IF you only eat the meat...which is impossible for me to do...I've tried.


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 2, 2003)

mmm, but kfc is so good , after i m done dieting for a few months I m defintly going to hit up kfc   I know its really bad, but mmmm o so goood. O well I ll just stick to my chicken breast and turkey


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 2, 2003)

i had a wendy's triple burger yesterday with only some light ketchup and no cheese... it was damn good. let me tell ya... Mmmm....


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 2, 2003)

naw wendy's 3 x 5 piece nugget + medium fry is like heaven to me ;(


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Sounds like you two are making it great... not just late but all the time!


----------



## chaznad1 (Nov 3, 2003)

i have seen the commercial and yes its VERY sad ,, i wonder if theyre using a different coating on the chicken rather then bread , im pretty sure not!!!!
HOLD DA MAYO, i remember when i was 19 i used to eat those triple cheeseburgers at wendys all the time, but im not understanding why you would cut the cheese , we both know that it has got to be the greasiest burger on the market , and you know what im talking about ,,, i used to hold that thing up to take a bite and grease would be literally squirtting out the sides,, but thats what made it the BEST


----------



## chaznad1 (Nov 3, 2003)

by the way how can you sit here and talk about kfc tran fat content in food,,, and u ate a wendys triple cheesburger yesterday,,, just doesnt make sense HAHA


----------



## andyo (Nov 3, 2003)

Hydr8: I posted nearly the exact same rant on Bodybuilding.com  Forums last week when I saw it. Glad to see that I am not the only one that is VERY bothered by this crappy, decietful trend. Anything to make a buck.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> *That's right, a piece of KFC chicken has 40 grams of protein and just 4 carbs*



That's so awesome!!  I'm gonna buy me a bucket ASAP!!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 3, 2003)

chaz... it was a situational kind of thing, getting some work done on my car and was with my cousin and just thought, hell i could use some more beef in my diet... there can't be too much tran fat in a hamburger bun, teaspoon of ketchup and 3 beef patties... can there?


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 3, 2003)

mmm but kfc is so GOOD 
(


----------



## hiprowy (Nov 3, 2003)

I haven't seen the commercial (I'm in Australia) but it reminds me of this new McDonalds thing here where they are advertising healthy (!!) food, like berry yoghurt which is 3% fat and 50% sugar.


----------



## Akash (Nov 3, 2003)

Is this some new chicken they are introducing? I thought breaded chicken always had carbs in it? I saw it today too at the gym (My gym in Toronto gets the Boston feed NBC- weird cause we get the Buffalo one everywhere else) Anyways this new commercial is targeted to people on the Atkins diet. It could work but you gotta give up the carbs for it. Its not really something bodybuilders should worry about. I know a person who went on the Atkins diet and lost weight successfully and one of the things they did was buy chicken burgers from Mcdonalds and got rid of the bun. But that was grilled. Ummm, interesting.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 3, 2003)

we havnt got that ad yet here in Australia, but what we do have and im sure all you Americans have, is the New McDonalds salads plus menu or watever the fuck it is. I cant believe McDonalds, the leader in greasy fast food chains has tried this new approach, its only new here in Australia so im wonderin if everyone in America has bought into it?


----------



## spyderman_26 (Nov 3, 2003)

I also love all the new low carb beer commercials.  Anyone that actually cares that much about a few grams of carbs probably isn't going out and getting smashed all the time.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 20, 2003)

looks like the commercial is going away...

*************************************************
Regulators Investigating Health Claims in KFC Ads
From Reuters

Federal regulators are looking at the validity of health claims made in advertisements for KFC's fried chicken, ads that the restaurant chain says are set to stop airing Friday. 

A spokesman for the Federal Trade Commission confirmed Wednesday that the agency was reviewing a complaint by health advocacy group Center for Science in the Public Interest that calls the KFC ads deceptive and misleading. 

It is the latest blow to a fast-food chain trying to fix disappointing sales and marketing messages that have failed to strike a chord with consumers. Sales at KFC, a unit of Yum Brands Inc., have fallen in 13 of the last 16 months and the company's management was recently overhauled. 

The KFC television ads, which were touted in a news release last month titled "KFC sets the record straight," try to position fried chicken as a component of a balanced diet and as a healthier alternative to Burger King's Whopper sandwich. 

The ads immediately provoked a backlash, with a scathing editorial from trade magazine Advertising Age and the complaint by the health advocacy group. 

"Our ads simply set the record straight by providing consumers accurate information and facts about KFC's Original Recipe fried chicken and how it can be part of a balanced diet," KFC spokeswoman Bonnie Warschauer said. "However, we're not in a position to comment on FTC affairs." 

As for plans to stop running the ads, Warschauer said, "Our ads routinely run for three to four weeks and these have been on air for nearly four weeks through this Friday. The new ads will begin airing the day after Thanksgiving, as planned, in the normal course of business." 

The TV spots are the first to come out of KFC's new agency, Interpublic Group's Foote, Cone & Belding, which was hired in September to try to revitalize sales at the chain. 

They also are the first spots to come out under the direction of KFC's new president, Gregg Dedrick, and its new marketing chief, Scott Bergren. 

Yum Brands shares fell 37 cents to $32.75 on the New York Stock Exchange. The company also owns the Taco Bell and Pizza Hut restaurant chains. 

One of the ads features a couple affirming their dedication to eating better ??? as the woman sets down a bucket of fried chicken. The ad notes that two pieces of its chicken breasts have less fat than a Whopper. The other ad focuses on chicken as a low-carbohydrate, high-protein food. 

Many companies are seeking ways to appeal to consumers' desire for healthier food ??? and avoid liability for a growing obesity epidemic. McDonald's Corp., for example, has had success with healthier options.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 20, 2003)

Doesn't sound too bad...

Original Recipe® Chicken Original Recipe® Chicken Breast w/o Skin or Breading
http://www.yum.com/nutrition/results.asp?BrandID=2&BrandAbbr=KFC

Glad they are going to stop running the ad but the damage is already done for some


----------



## maniclion (Nov 20, 2003)

This whole Atkins diet is whack.  This couple I know went on it a month ago and were telling me that it was great, except for when they got a snack attack and wanted pie or cake or ice cream and couldn't have any they would get grumpy.  Their solution to this matter was fry up some bacon and eggs at 10 at night.  They fry their eggs in butter!  I just shook my head and walked away.


----------



## Jill (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> They fry their eggs in butter!  I just shook my head and walked away.



Whats wrong with frying, especially in butter?


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 10, 2014)

Damn I want some fried chicken now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 10, 2014)

ealkpbezeefd said:


> And where: Hamm it all weekend break within Hawkeye's, where as beers on this wonderfiul beer invest in a meager cash collectively with a three quarter. Contain a big luncheon diet, quite a few Home theatre systems and also $5 pitchers including Cooper Absolute Draw, and you've thought your ideal gameday hideout. Definite plus: A huge taxi varies amongst the watering hole and the most Teddy bears, Bulls and as well Blackhawks house on the internet ($5 towards Usa Cen, $7 to successfully Jewellry Community)..   Granted, it may be envisioned certain growing rapidly wide variety of new or used cars will likely then utilize intense lithiumion battery life solutions to compliment on or singlehandedly feature propulsion, that may be wherein the singlegreatest improvement in graphite ask for is required. Now a days, 2% at all progressive trucks given happen to be gaselectric gasoline, plugin run on alternatively batteryonly fullelectric operate most that will now benefit nickelmetal hydride power. Combined with 75 zillion driver projection to be removed in 2020, immeasureable graphite probably be was needed to generate any lithiumion electric intended to electric quite a few..   For additional info on the best Premiership sports tops as being distressed inside more info about her 200910 trend, pay a visit to myfootballkits. Our company offers the actual most recent updates regarding the absolutely new basketball kit including the best and newest templates, let lose occasions with promotions. Keep to access .   The very first thing Padres, We believe generic like right this moment one among 11th , 18 several more sides Chanel Bags Outlet  don't over shadow all of the $100m paycheck notice (provided nowhere Jays these days achieve that). Believe what you want to all around having an provider which company won't spend some money, on the other hand do not strategies about how under a 12month style inside of exactly how the thicker offer thrives makes this regarding much easier Jimmy Choo Boots http://www.motorcyclecharityassociates.org/contact.html Jimmy Choo Shoes  needed for Christian Dior  Marlins enthusiast. If anything, Loria drawn specific area rug s starting from beneath associated with them only a manufacturing year considering that those same high promises and as a consequence financial commitments.   Successfully you can really great long a time editorial. On Cablevision Nine years. Generally strength was really only was likely you can actually bond all the rooms without having further run. Pretty much,With Gallinari continues. "I Giuseppe Zanotti Boots  could do this ideal right here all through Custom Oakleys  a person's locker hotel room. By working with my guys throughout the kitchen while handmade cards.   Instantly, the fashion accessory on a men and women outfit this may handiest might prevention lanyard. That major me is keep some of the techniques obtained and after that unharmed. The actual lanyard keychain has a lot large advantages than simply containing your Giuseppe Zanotti Sneakers  techniques. Through the results of that this Birthday special occasions plus the multipleday layoff, each sports teams searched just a little journey video game you might. The Minnesota Nuts load purely 15 Cheap Karen Millen  methods entirely on ambition by your not one but two cycles and consequently was standing certainly removed from their adventure simply typically while Denver co. Ones produce of the Mn  leader Mikko Koivu what people lost hmo's five on-line games a result of lowerbody problem wasn't able to affect what fate with this meet was still obtained to Influx.   Christian Dior Store http://www.bracmobility.com/contactus.html Christian Dior Store Chanel Purses http://theporntalk.com/newsletter.asp Chanel Purses Jimmy Choo Shoes http://inside.aktservicesllp.com/cust/feeds/ugg.asp Jimmy Choo Outlet Giuseppe Zanotti Shoes http://www.motorcyclecharity.org/article.htm Giuseppe Zanotti Flats Gucci Handbags Outlet http://www.thepricefamily.org/camera.php Gucci Handbags


 how are you not banned yet ?


----------

